# Low Recoil Federal Rounds



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I carry mostly, when I carry concealed, a Smith and Wesson Airlite T. It is light, small enough for my front pocket, but it does recoil. I gave up using +P rounds in it. I can shoot the more powerful rounds, but I cannot group them tightly enough for my satisfaction. I want to make tight groups with a .38 snubbie. That's how it becomes a more effective self defense round. 

So I just found these Federal, Low Recoil, personal defense, 110 grain Hydra-Shok, JHP rounds. They are not +P. I think they are going to be my answer for the light-weight, snub revolver. Of course, like all ammunition now, they are relatively expensive. But I need to shoot a few at the range to see where they go.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You might want to run a few through a chronograph after which you will probably want a heavier gun that allows use of hotter loads.

Or you could fill your pocket with rocks.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Any revolver under 20oz's can be hard to handle with +P loads used in them. It just takes a lot and I mean a lot of practice. I use .38's till I feel comfortable with the gun and where it's hitting and then move up to +P's. A hit with a .38 is better than a miss with a +P. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have had experience with 38 special FMJ from a chief's special at close range. Also 30 Luger, 32 ACP, and 9mm; all FMJ. They all work. I love the 1911 45's and the 41/44 magnums; but they are not necessary for self defense at close range. 

The low recoil, Hydra Shok rounds should be quite sufficient if necessary. The ability to place shots accurately and repeatedly is most important to me, as opposed to having a large caliber. These days, the low recoil rounds will be my best bet. 

Baldy, I agree with you about the +P. I have practiced with them and I realize that I need something lighter.


----------

